# Bid Information



## classic design (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi, I was wondering if there are any websites available to give contractors possible bids without it costing an arm and a leg. The sites I have been to require money we just don't have.
Thanks

Classic Design

We are a small custom cabinet company out of Massachusetts but have done work with restaurants, commercial, and residential.


----------



## lennonmichael (Dec 23, 2010)

Bid on a foreclosure is a totally different experience of buying a house in the traditional manner. A house is considered a shield while it is in the judicial process and execution.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

classic design said:


> Hi, I was wondering if there are any websites available to give contractors possible bids without it costing an arm and a leg. The sites I have been to require money we just don't have.
> Thanks
> 
> Classic Design
> ...


 
I do not understand your question. Are you looking for a site that will teach you how to bid? 

Or are you looking for sites where you may make a bid on a project?

G


----------

